# Arrive&Shine1stPlace:-)



## iClean (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for watching


----------



## jspeed2 (May 1, 2010)

Well done mate gorgeous car:thumb:


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats ! 

What wax did you use ?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats man


----------



## iClean (Apr 10, 2012)

SuperColin said:


> Congrats !
> 
> What wax did you use ?


Thank you!
purple haze pro great wax just abit lumpy


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Congratulation well deserved :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

well done mate


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Well done  :thumb:


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Well done, stunning car :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Well done:thumb:


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Well done


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

well done
bet you feel very proud,which you should be
very nice car/colour/and the condition of the paint

well deserved


----------



## Sasar (May 5, 2011)

Well done iClean top job. I take it the Jedi master Yoda well you taught lol


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

Well done certainly a worthy winner when I looked over the selection! Jags looked good but this stood out for me :thumbs:


----------



## iClean (Apr 10, 2012)

Sasar said:


> Well done iClean top job. I take it the Jedi master Yoda well you taught lol


your right there Sasar! All our hard work and prep was well worth it in the end. Cudnt of done it without you.


----------



## iClean (Apr 10, 2012)

piemp said:


> Well done certainly a worthy winner when I looked over the selection! Jags looked good but this stood out for me :thumbs:


Ye I agree the jags looked propa!!! I really liked the green one


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job fella !


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Well done, the car was jaw dropping! A deserving winner


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Well done


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Very nice well done :thumb:


----------



## GreyUm (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice! Loving the sun glare in the pics


----------

